# Mould in the machine



## jodevizes (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi I have a DeLonghi Magnifica S Eca that I have been using for about a year. I used the ground coffee chute for some decaff a while ago and have just looked into it and the sides are covered in mould. Before I start scrubbing with a weak bleach solution, I would like to know what is the best way to clean it please.

Any suggestions?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Try first with a damp cloth and see what comes up.

Do you have any antibacterial cleaning wipes?


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 3, 2016)

Thats an idea. I am worried about what to do because some of it is bound to fall down into the machine. I guess I'll make a couple of cups and just throw it away.


----------



## davewuff (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi. I had a similar but earlier machine about ten years ago. It had a rotating turntable of sorts, which you poured your ground coffee into and turned before closing the brew head levers. It was not my best buy. If you left it more than a week between thorough cleans it too went mouldy. It's not the coffee, it's coffee and steam rising from below. (if you think about it, your grinder doesn't go mouldy does it?

I had to completely disassemble it and clean everything every week to stop it, it was a right pain. I too didn't notice it for quite a while, makes your stomach churn thinking about it. I sold it and bought a manual machine!

Sorry, I know that doesn't help, but I think that's the reality of the situation.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Think I'd disassemble it, give it a thorough brushing and then use a Milton sterilising solution. Antibacterial wipes leave a residue and I think many have a perfume as well. Milton is used for sterilising baby bottles so it's effective and food safe. Look for a box of Milton tablets in baby aisle at supermarkets.


----------

